# Tim Burton Style Fence Finials - Quick & Easy



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

Here are some Tim Burton style partial finials made from 3/4" wide steel strapping. I like using rigid materials but I'm sure you can make it out of craft foam and popsicle sticks...

Took about 5-10 minutes
*
*No that's not a plastic stress mark from me punching my mouse in the background* : )*


I cut 12" lengths (you can bend the strapping back and forth to break it also).
Rolled it up to the look I wanted.
You can either roll them out a bit or tighten them up. To make it skinnier, just cut them in half up the middle (before or after).
Attach to structure with self-tapping sheet metal screws (pending).
Apply finishes accordingly
*I only ask that you be careful. While you won't be carving the Thanksgiving turkey with it, sheet steel can be extremely sharp. Wear gloves to prevent cutting your hands up and glasses to prevent poking your eyes out if the strapping springs up in your face.


Strapping


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Cool idea! I used to throw away miles of steel strapping when I worked at the lumberyard.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

Terror Tom said:


> Cool idea! I used to throw away miles of steel strapping when I worked at the lumberyard.


Lol, no kidding. I still throw miles of this stuff away


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

What a great idea... putting on my list for next year!


----------

